

Dumping/Backing up Mysql Databases (Innodb) without locking tables. - rishav
http://phyxius.posterous.com/dumpingbacking-up-mysql-databases-innodb-with

======
realschool
Try XtraBackup, it takes a little time to set up but its great and can be
automated.

